# Skilled Migrant Category = PR ?



## fanziii (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi All,

I am aware that, when applying under SMC we could either be
1. Granted Resident Visa OR
2. Granted with Job Search Visa OR
3. Declined for any Visa

I wanted to know, if we are granted with the Resident Visa (1). Is this the same as Permanent Residency for which we can have citizenship after five years or so.

Or Resident Visa under SMC is just a visa, and we have to apply for Permanent Residency later.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

fanziii said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am aware that, when applying under SMC we could either be
> 1. Granted Resident Visa OR
> ...


What would normally happen is you'd get a Residents Visa for 2 years, then this would be changed to a Permanent Residents Visa.

This is a change from what used to happen a couple of years ago, where you'd get a 2 year 'returning residents visa' which would be changed to a returning residents visa that didn't expire. 

So yes - I guess (1) is the one that would enable you to apply for citizenship after 5 years.


----------



## fanziii (Jul 29, 2011)

> What would normally happen is you'd get a Residents Visa for 2 years, then this would be changed to a Permanent Residents Visa.


So, is this change to Permanent Resident Visa automatic ? Or i have to apply for it after 2 years.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

fanziii said:


> So, is this change to Permanent Resident Visa automatic ? Or i have to apply for it after 2 years.


I think you'll have to apply for it. But that should be easy - I took our passports along to the immigration office in Queen Street, Auckland.


----------

